# Daughtry - Various Shooting Pics x13



## Tokko (15 Sep. 2008)

*Daughtry ist eine US-amerikanische Post-Grunge-/Pop-Rockband.

Chris Daughtry (* 26. Dezember 1979 in Roanoke Rapids, North Carolina), Sänger, Gitarrist
Jeremy Brady, Rhythmus-Gitarrist
Josh Steeley, Lead-Gitarrist
Josh "JP" Paul, Bassist
Joey Barnes, Schlagzeuger


*​


 



 

 





 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 
​

*Thx to Lilo*


----------



## barbiemarie (20 Sep. 2008)

*WOW !! Perfect post , thank-you *


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Juli 2011)

Danke - ich steh auf ihn!!


----------

